# Affordable Lawn Care, Landscaping, irrigation, and more



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Afforadable Lawn Care. Mow, edge, weedeat, blow, trimming bushes, irrigation, and more. From mowing, weedeating, edging, trimming bushes to lanscaping, mulch, pinestraw, laying sod. We do it all, yards starting at $35. Call 287-4831
Thanks.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Also do pressure washing and have the scrubber for driveways.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would certainly like to recommend these guys. Joe came out did a great job and the charges were more than reasonable. Thank you Joe very much. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you glad i could help, if you need anything else let me know.


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

*sprinkler ?*

Pinksnap , What would you charge to "tuneup/adjust" a sprinkler system . I live about 1 mile east of The Zoo in Midway ?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

FoodDude pm sent.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nillie glad i could help and get your new timer put in. You are a very nice, sweet person. If you need anything you call and let me know. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Nellie, How did the timmer do now? Is it good to go? Havent heard from you so figured it was good. Good to meet you and glad i could help. Thanks, Joe


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a few houses in Pensacola that need to cut. Give me a buz: 305.587.9010 Its better to call after noon. James


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Same problem Joe. The timer is still not coming on automatticly. Waited for your call yesterday but evidently you were busy.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes im sorry, Ill give you a call in the morning and see if we can get together tomorrow. Sorry again.


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have called at least four times and you said you were going to come by and fix this timer so it comes on automaticly. No sence having a Timer if it does not work properly. I have changed my user name but I am sure you know who I am.


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

So sorry for your families loss Joe. Prayers sent.


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe I am still waiting for you to contact me. I would like for you to finish the job and get this timer working properly. Going on two months now :no: . Let me know. Thanks,


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay Joe what is going on? I have been waiting for you to get in touch with me and you haven't. You posted under Off Topic so while you were posting there why couldn't you answer my post. I do not understand this because I have been jsut as nice as I can be about the situation. 

I am not calling any more. I believe four or five times should be enough. The timer is still not coming on Automaticly. My previous user name was Nellie Bell in case you have someone else with the same problem and do not know which of the two I am.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

No i got your call, I left you a message. I had a death in the family, My Uncle passed away so i have been kinda out of it from that. I will get out there this weekend or the first of the week. I think that the clips arent pushed in all the wau of something simple like that.


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Joe, Good to hear from you young man. I am sure it has to be something simple with the Timer. At least I hope it is. Could you make it out Tuesday? Let me know okay? Thanks Joe


----------



## Stargazer2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey again Joe, I just read my Post and I meant to day "can we make it for Tuesday" for you to check the Timer? One of these days I will learn to proof read my Threads before I post them. So anyway just let me know if Tuesday is okay? Also about what time. Thanks


----------

